# Replacing Callaway turbo



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I will soon be replacing the TO4B Rotomaster from my Callaway setup for something a little more modern. Any suggrstions? Engine is a built 1.9l G60, 8.5:1 cpr


















_Modified by chilledOUTmk1 at 4:14 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Replacing Callaway turbo (chilledOUTmk1)*

Why not rebuild the original T04b ?
What do you think to get different from a modern turbo. 
please also post your current numbers on PSI, HP and Torque
am so curious


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

How much power can the fuel system support? What are your power goals?
You should keep it original http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Where can I get a rebuild kit? About 15psi and I have not had the car dynoed yet.


----------



## jDUB92 (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (chilledOUTmk1)*

Here ya go same turbo on my vrt 
http://www.ctsturbo.com/produc....html


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I need one with a T4 flange, also I'm trying to keep the same size.


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (chilledOUTmk1)*

Majestic Turbo in Waco TX can rebuild.
There are shops in FL and CA too but forgot their names.
anyone can chime in ?
on the other hand , I do not know what rebuilding costs but that Garrett is exacly the same sizes


----------



## twolitregsixty (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Callaway turbo (chilledOUTmk1)*

FYI, I am an old owner of your car, I owned it for 2 years before the guy you got it from. The turbo on there was rebuilt by majestic about 50 miles before I bought the car. I only put about 3k miles on the car, so then even with whatever the owner after me and you have put on, it should still be relatively low miles on the turbo. Just wanted to let you know incase you were wondering of its condition. Any other questions, feel free to ask me, I know just about everything about that car. Good luck.


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Just some recent pics, whats a good website to purchase a turbo from?


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (chilledOUTmk1)*

Now I remember the car, sorry did not recognize








call Evergreen turbo in Florida 
ask for Charlie 
he is the best according to the Callaway Corvette owners.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

I spoke to charlie, very knowledgeable with these turbos, thats where I am going to send mine when I reach that point in my project


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: Replacing Callaway turbo (chilledOUTmk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chilledOUTmk1* »_I will soon be replacing the TO4B Rotomaster from my Callaway setup for something a little more modern. Any suggrstions? Engine is a built 1.9l G60, 8.5:1 cpr

















_Modified by chilledOUTmk1 at 4:14 PM 2-16-2009_

I know your looking to upgrade. However, I used Majestic Turbo in Waco, TX to rebuild my TO4B several years ago. They were reasonable with good customer service. http://majesticturbo.com/
I had another TO4B rebuilt with another firm, Blaylock Diesel Service, last year. http://www.blaylock-turbo.com/ It is still in the box waiting for me to get into my next project. A friend of mine with a Mk1 Scirocco used them with very good success and fair pricing. 
I do have a technical question for you. *Where do you have your PCV hose going to from your Callaway valve cover?*
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

PCV's most likely going to the intake side of the turbocharger...hopefully to a catch tank first..but..


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

kinda looks like it goes to a catch can next to his intake manifold


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: (redpig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redpig* »_kinda looks like it goes to a catch can next to his intake manifold

Good call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am looking to do something similar real soon. 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

The PCV goes to a catch can on the right strut tower. I have ordered a rebuild kit, it will be here on friday, I might make a DIY. All info will be posted on the Callaway forums.


----------

